# First Wedding!



## JessicaBlair (Jun 8, 2010)

hi Everybody,
I'm shooting my first wedding as the primary shooter this weekend for my cousin. No I'm not charging them, and yes they have already seen my work. I want to make sure that I have everything I need, and might need.

The wedding is outside, pretty  much in a field. The ceremony isn't under anything, just the tables are under tents. Here is the equipment that I have and will be getting this week. Please give me your input on anything else I would need and any advice for an outdoor wedding. The ceremony is at 1. 

Nikon D3000
SB600
Nikon 18-55 3.5-5.6
Nikon 50mm 1.8
Tamron 28-80 3.5-5.6
Tamron 70-300 4-5.6
Polarizer Filter
UV Filter -on the way
Extra Batteries-on the way
Tripod
Several SD cards


Is there anything else that I am missing? I want to make sure I have everything ready by Friday  Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 8, 2010)

I only see one camera and one flash on that list.  What if something stops working, or falls & breaks etc?  Even if you aren't charging them, do you want to be in a situation where you have to apologize for not getting the photos because your camera stopped working?  This is their wedding after all.  

I wouldn't bother with the UV filter.  I'd try the polarizing filter though, but remember that it steals some light, and you only have 'slow' lenses, so take the filter off if/when you have trouble getting fast enough shutter speeds.  

As for shooting in a field at 1:00, an overhead sun can cause some really dark shadow which can look bad, especially if it gives people raccoon eyes.  So if that's the situation, use your flash or a reflector or something to bounce some light into their faces.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree about the harsh shadow but I dont know if I agree with the reflector. Maybe only after the ceremony when you do the wedding party pictures?


----------



## JessicaBlair (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a Kodak Z812 IS that I will be using if anything happens to my Nikon. My cousins have already been informed of this and are okay with it. I told them, I am not a professional by any means! But they are working on a limited budget (VERY limited) and can't afford the $3800 that other photographers charge. They are a young couple with one child and work hard for everything they have. But in this area, you don't earn much for working your butt off all week


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 8, 2010)

Have you thought about renting gear for the wedding?  Getting some pro glass with greatly help with not only the image quality, but the potential low light when the sun goes down.  

Renting something like a D300 or D700 would be a huge help over the D3000 you have, and as its a smallish wedding, renting a 24-70 2.8 would be a great idea.  Your D3000 could then be a backup to the D300/700.

Have you read through some books and looked at online examples?  Check out a library or head to a book store and either spend an hour reading them there or buy them straight up.
Have you made a required shot list with them?
Have you planned out how and when you will doing the pictures in relation to the events of the wedding?
Do you have a contact person in the bridal party, other than the bride, to help gather and direct people for the required shots?
Do you have a good hande on how exposure and metering works?  You will be taking pictures of a bride in a white and a groom in black, if not exposed or metered properly, things will look off.  And remember, when in doubt, expose for the bride.


----------



## KmH (Jun 8, 2010)

I was also trying to figure out what the UV filter is for?

The image sensor already has a UV filter in front of it and if it's not a high quality UV filter can only hurt image qualityby reducing contrast and introducing unwanted flare.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 8, 2010)

I assumed the UV filter was the generic term for the filter that people put in front of their lenses to protect them, the one they keep on at all times.


----------



## ifi (Jun 8, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Have you thought about renting gear for the wedding?  Getting some pro glass with greatly help with not only the image quality, but the potential low light when the sun goes down.
> 
> Renting something like a D300 or D700 would be a huge help over the D3000 you have, and as its a smallish wedding, renting a 24-70 2.8 would be a great idea.  Your D3000 could then be a backup to the D300/700.
> 
> ...


Very good points!


----------



## JessicaBlair (Jun 8, 2010)

I have thought about renting, but there isn't any place anywhere close to me that rents camera equipment. And, I dont have the $300 to rent from a website for a wedding that I'm not getting paid for. I showed them other weddings that I have shot with my D3000 and they were very happy with them.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 8, 2010)

Just do it then gal, UV is pretty useless apart from a front element protector otherwise you have all the gear of today's professional wedding tog. H


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 8, 2010)

Use lens hoods instead of UV filters when you know there won't be any blowing sand or bad weather conditions.


----------



## JessicaBlair (Jun 8, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> Just do it then gal, UV is pretty useless apart from a front element protector otherwise you have all the gear of today's professional wedding tog. H


 

Thank you!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 8, 2010)

just make sure you do a lot of before wedding pictures with your 50mm f/1.8.  When the pride just put on the dress, groom tie his tie, mirror reflection etc.   And pictures of the rings afterward (if you dont have macro lens).


----------



## JessicaBlair (Jun 8, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> just make sure you do a lot of before wedding pictures with your 50mm f/1.8. When the pride just put on the dress, groom tie his tie, mirror reflection etc. And pictures of the rings afterward (if you dont have macro lens).


 
That's the plan!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 8, 2010)

oh and dont get too liquored up!


----------



## camz (Jun 8, 2010)

Scout the place and plan...then stick with your plan.  Know what lenses and equipment you will need during the getting ready stage, the ceremony, the group shots, the couple solo and reception. Have then ready to go during each stage (Can't afford to miss the moments)

Also have your shot list ready, your gear list ready and the schedule. Vision what your going to do and stick with it.  Can't go there without a plan and a vision.

I know you're not getting paid but preparation is almost half the battle and it is good practice if you want to pursue it professionally.  Later you might not even need the creative shot list as you can just go with the flow.  

I say the most difficult part of wedding photography is the documenting the natural occurrences.  That will depend on you're photojournalism skills. Getting ready and the ceremony as an example.

Good luck.

Edit: BTW as much as possible...never leave your bride.

Here's how I list things as an example from the last wedding(hopefully it helps):

Creative Shots:


      Hotel Lobby (steps, side of   fireplace)       1) Groom sitting on step while   Bride is standing alongside Groom       2) B&G both sitting down   on the steps       
      Fireplace Area       1) Sitting down on couch   conversation-like (thru the glass)       2) Sitting down holding hands       3) Groom sitting up while   Bride is leaning/laying       4) Groom in front of fireplace   (in focus) while Bride is in the background sitting on the couch (thru the   glass)       5) B&G back-to-back   sitting on fireplace       6) Posing at the bar       7) Drinking drinks, talking,   holding hands       

      Tusca Restaurant w/ Wooden   Structure       1) Standing facing each other   smiling, forehead-to-forehead       2) Kissing shot (thru wooden   structure - background/foreground)       3) Model pose in front of   wooden structure       4) Bride slightly leaning on   wooden structure       5) Bridal veil shot with bride   behind the wooden structure       
      Entryway Ramp to the Hotel       1) Dipping shot       2) Standing shot leaning on   the rails       
      Chess       1) B&G shoe shot (lifting   dress) with Bridal Bouquet only       2) B&G standing up   straight along with chess pieces       3) B&G playing chess   
Equipment List:

          5D Mark   II 
      5D Mark I 
      20D (backup)       
      580EXII flash       
      580EX flash #1       
      580EX flash #2       
      (3) Flex TT5       
      (3) 4GB CF Cards for Cam       
      (2) 16GB CF Cards for Dash       
      (1) 562MB CF Card (backup)       
      40-inch Tri Grip Reflector       
      30-inch Tri Grip Reflector       
      Tripod       
      Monopod
24mm lens
35mm lens
135mm lens
      85mm lens       
      50mm lens
200mm lens
      24-70mm lens       
      70-200mm lens       
      (8) Eneloop Batteries       
      (4) Power 2000 Batteries       
      (8) PowerEx Batteries       
      Camera Battery Chargers       
      Battery Chargers       
      Bottled Water       
      Power Bar/Snacks       
      Reflectors
Softbox
      Tide Magic Pen (for stains)       
      Business   Cards        
      Sony Digital Frame       
      E-session DVD       
      Laptop       
      Guestbook       
      Gum       

Schedule: 

          1030am   
  Bridal suite - getting ready   shots       1130am   
  Groom's suite - getting ready shots       100pm   
  Bridal Makeup at Hotel Salon       130/200pm   
  B&G "First Look" Photo Session       300pm   
  B&G and   Wedding Party Photo Session        430/500pm   
  Ceremony       500-600pm    
  Cocktails       600pm-1200am   
  Dinner Reception Starts       

       Grand Entrance of   the Newly-weds       

       Best Man Toast       

       Maid of Honor Toast       

       Cake Cutting       

       First Dance       

       Mother/Son Dance       

       Father/Daughter   Dance       

       Bouquet Toss       

       Garter Toss       

       Dancing Dancing   Dancing


----------



## JessicaBlair (Jun 8, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> oh and dont get too liquored up!


 

Well, I can't anyways, have to go to my daughters dance recital immediately following the reception


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 8, 2010)

Save some memorry space for your daughters then!



JessicaBlair said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > oh and dont get too liquored up!
> ...


----------



## JessicaBlair (Jun 9, 2010)

I have plenty of cards for both! 



Schwettylens said:


> Save some memorry space for your daughters then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JessicaBlair (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you so much. That is a lot of help!



camz said:


> Scout the place and plan...then stick with your plan. Know what lenses and equipment you will need during the getting ready stage, the ceremony, the group shots, the couple solo and reception. Have then ready to go during each stage (Can't afford to miss the moments)
> 
> Also have your shot list ready, your gear list ready and the schedule. Vision what your going to do and stick with it. Can't go there without a plan and a vision.
> 
> ...


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 9, 2010)

Shoot in RAW too!


----------

